# Anyone here have an interest in Forensic Science?



## scifimoth (Jun 6, 2003)

I am enamoured with forensic science...I am going to college to hopefully eventually work in the field of forensic anthropology.
I find some of the things that are possible utterly facinating.
I mean you can collect latent prints with the use of fumes that are in essence nothing but heated superglue....
Anyone else read forensic science books or am I the only geek LOL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2003)

LOL! I've read a few subjects at various levels and erad New Scientist every week - but I don't think I've read any forensic science books directly.

Not quite sure what would be involved with Forensic Anthropology - is this detailed cultural groups according to physical remains? 

Feel free to explain something about the topic - sounds like it could be quite interesting.


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 7, 2003)

Forensic Anthropology is used to work with remains that are past the point of the coroner's skills.
There is a case going on in Canada at this point that involves the work of many branches of forensic sciences, including the skills of a forensic Anthropologist to find out first of all how many victims there actually where burried on the farm in question.
One of the foremost physical Anthropologist here in the U.S. is Dr. William Bass...he is the founder of the body farm ;D

http://www.crimeandclues.com/forensicanthropologist.htm

http://www2.potsdam.edu/usherbm/forensics/Christian%20Wanglund/webpage.htm

Enjoy ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 9, 2003)

Ah, yes - I've read upon some of the methodological stuff in New Scientist. 

It looks really interesting, actually - especially when considered in a archaeological aspect. 

Don't you just love it on these archaeological shows when they try and recreate the person? I presume from the articles that this is a particular application of Forensic Anthropology?

Anyway, much more fun than biology in itself - this is the realm of mystery - which is one reason why I was attracted to cosmology and general planetary science. So many mysteries. 

Much better than simply regurgitating Krebb's Cycle and the Electron Transfer system. ;D


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, the recreation of the physical identity of a victim is one of the mor specific applications of forensic Anthropology. Bones can tell you a whole lot about a person. 
I love biology...I think it's because it shows just how much things have to function together in order to made life work...so many people forget how intricate and delicate life really is.
I like forensics because it is like a puzzle....something to sink your mental fangs and claws into... lol


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2003)

I guess on the issue of the sciences, I simply had a great physics teacher but uninspiring biology teachers. My physics teacher taught me that physics is about mystery - whereas my biology teacher taught me that what we learned was not relevant nor real knowledge - just dumbed down crap for students facing nit-picky exam papers.

There was a very nice article in this weeks New Scientist, actually, about reconstructing a skeleton found within an Etruscan tomb. Apparently it was a very lavish sarcphogus with a life-sized alleged portraiture on top. The question being asked was regarding the actual accuracy of the protrait sculpture, especially as it showed some superb naturalistic features.

Eventually they concluded from reconstructing the skull that there were certainly a little artistic license - with the nose, for example - but that everything else was essentially correct (ie, spacing between the eyes). And the skeleton was carbon-dated to ensure it was actually contemporary with the sarcophagus.

What stuck in my mind most is that they originally over-estimated the age of the skeleton by about 40 years, apparently because the pelvis bone showed a lot of wear. But then a researcher had stuck their neck out and pointed out that the bony growths present looked highly indicative of haemorrhaging. 

In fact, they actually concluded that the woman had at some point suffered a serious horse-riding injury, where she had fallen against her right-hand side and the horse had landed on top of her. I don;t believe it mentioned bones breaking, but the hip joint appears to have been forced hard into the socket and cause damage there that would result in serious arthritis later in life. They also concluded that she lost some teeth in the fall as well.

the way a skeleton can be made human again - in terms of life experiences - is just superb. 

I'll still prefer to approach the topic of Forensiv Anthropology from the historical aspect though, if you don't mind.


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 11, 2003)

LOL...I am actually hoping to work with a crime lab.
People always think I am a little strange for wanting to work in a field that will bring me up close and personal with death. I feel if I can bring closure to people and identify a lost person I am doing a good thing.
If I don't work in that field I am sure I will take the more archeological approach myself....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2003)

I presume the archaeological approach is simply an extreme on the scale of application?

anyway - nothing wrong with an interest in death - it's a natural part of existence! Nice to see you looking distinctly at the human aspect. I would suspect that's actually the hardest thing - for example, I imagine there would be the future possibility of your working on mass grave remains, such as in Bosnia. That's got to be draining, but it's still helping.


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, that is certainly a possiblility. It's something that will be difficult. I think the most difficult thing for me will be that it is impossible to understand or explain the why of such a thing...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 14, 2003)

I guess it'll be lucky you never have to answer that question, though. Still, good work to be done in that area. Not knowing whether someone is dead or not must be a terrible situation - the inability to know when to consign worry to grief.


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep...people need closure.


----------



## shauns_girl (Nov 23, 2006)

hey 

I'm actually REALLY new to this site  lol but I don't think your a geek scifimoth I have read hundreds of forensic books and I'm studying forensic anthropology as we speak! 

It is the most fascinating thing I have ever seen and I am loving every minute of it!

xxxx


----------



## Madeline (Dec 11, 2006)

I really envy you all that can go to school and  make it your career.  All I do is watch it on TV and read novels about it.  It is fascinating.


----------

